# Homemade Backrack Pics



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Post up some pics of your home made backracks. I plan on making one soon. And I want some ideas and also I would like to know a list of the steel you used dimensions and stuff like that if it is ok. Thanks


----------



## a&j lawncare ll (Mar 28, 2009)

heres a pic i got off lawn site..


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

that makes me drooool


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I want that!!!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

really need to see more pics of that 08. that looks really nice.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is a link to some pics

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98863
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98095
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100093


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Mossman, Did you make that Backrack yourself?
I really like the design of it, you got a great looking set-up.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Here ya go. Pretty much a direct copy of BR.

Chris


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Lux Lawn;1016609 said:


> Mossman, Did you make that Backrack yourself?
> I really like the design of it, you got a great looking set-up.


I coudn't find anything I liked, so I built one. It turned out pretty good.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

heres a vid of ours:


and pics:


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

here is one I made for my neighbor 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87410


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Camaro 77: Are you still making backracks? I might want to get one on my next truck. Your looks great.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

ProTouchGrounds;1017017 said:


>


WOW you need to add just a couple more lights!!!! LOL I bet that sucker lights up a dark night.

Chris


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Protouchgrounds---That thing looks great.
I love all the lights.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lux Lawn;1020389 said:


> Protouchgrounds---That thing looks great.
> I love all the lights.


Well give me $750 and I will make you the same exact one with the lights haha


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;1020396 said:


> Well give me $750 and I will make you the same exact one with the lights haha


Does that include shipping and install?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am thinking that ProTouch was a trucker in his former life


----------



## camaro 77 (Dec 20, 2009)

DeereFarmer;1020238 said:


> Camaro 77: Are you still making backracks? I might want to get one on my next truck. Your looks greI can make on PM me when your ready I do fab work all the time maybe CAT420 will chime in and post some pics of the one I just finished for his dad its a full ladder rack system


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lux Lawn;1021594 said:


> Does that include shipping and install?


sure larry I will ship it to ya. I will even wire it for ya hahaha but your paying for the plane ticket round trip


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

that rack is actually on my brother's truck. hes a fan of all the chrome, me not so much. i like really a really clean look with alot of led's (all of his are led's too).

i have to get around to building mine soon, was a busy winter so i need to get on it.

i did all the wiring for his rack and about half the welding too. he painted it up with the bedliner.


----------



## powerstroke08 (Mar 7, 2010)

c.schulz;1016778 said:


> Here ya go. Pretty much a direct copy of BR.
> 
> Chris


you do nice work


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

camaro 77;1022379 said:


> DeereFarmer;1020238 said:
> 
> 
> > Camaro 77: Are you still making backracks? I might want to get one on my next truck. Your looks greI can make on PM me when your ready I do fab work all the time maybe CAT420 will chime in and post some pics of the one I just finished for his dad its a full ladder rack system
> ...


----------

